# [solved] VBScript

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

ich lerne gerade in der Schule ein bisschen VBScript.

Gibt es unter Gentoo die Möglichkeit diese *.vbs Dateien auszuführen, bzw zu debuggen?

LG Roland

----------

## Beforegod

Knappe Antwort:

Es gibt nichts brauchbares.

----------

## disi

Ich habe eben mal bei Mono geguckt:

 *Quote:*   

> What about VBScript and VBA?
> 
> Those languages are simpler to implement due to the restricted dependency on external COM objects, but there are no plans at this point to implement them by the Mono team. 

 

http://www.mono-project.com/FAQ:_Technical

Ansonsten bleibt wohl nur wine und dann via winetricks vb installieren.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Wie geht das mit mono?

Ich hab das nicht ganz verstanden.

Bzw. was müsste ich da mit wine installieren?

----------

## disi

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Wie geht das mit mono?
> 
> Ich hab das nicht ganz verstanden.
> 
> Bzw. was müsste ich da mit wine installieren?

 

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=wine+winetricks+vbscript

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Danke, ich dachte nicht, dass das mit dem winetricks so einfach ist.

ich hab jetzt das installiert:

vb6run  - MS Visual Basic 6 Service Pack 6 runtime

wsh56vb - MS Windows scripting 5.6, vbscript only, no cscript

reicht das für simple *.vbs Dateien?

Noch eine Frage: Das ist jetz oben, aber wie führe ich die *.vbs Datei aus?

wine /path/to/vbs ergibt:

wine: Bad EXE format for Z:\home\roland\test.vbs

----------

## disi

Das solltest du in deinem Kurs lernen. Entweder cscript oder wscript als Interpreter.

//edit: Ich habe es aber selbst noch nicht versucht. In Windows sollte cscript.exe und wscript.exe automatisch in deiner PATH enden. Vielleicht musst du die erst suchen...

----------

## doedel

wine /dein/interpreter /dein/script

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

wir verwenden wscript.

Aber wo liegt wscript?

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Keine Ahnung warum, aber jetzt funktionierts mit 

wine wscript /path/to/file.vbs

----------

